# اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2008)

هااااااااااااى يا شباب 

أزيكم....؟؟

بصوا بقى وركزوا معاياااااااااااااا 

اللعبة دى عبارة عن أنك تدوس على اللينك ده 

وتحدد مواصفات الشخص اللى انت مشتاق إليه 

حبيبك 

حبيبتك 

شخص مشتاق إليه 

برنااااااااااامج عجيب عجيب عجيب 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا ده اللينك 

http://www.geocities.com/almton8/yourpic.htm​


----------



## جيلان (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بصراااااااحة
قمر
ياخراشى على الجمال
حماقى على تامر على عمرو دياب
فزييييييييييييييييييييييييع هههههههههههههههه*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

لا حرام شكرآ على المقلب الجميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

هههههههههههههههه
ايه الاحلاوه دى 
قمر 14 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المقلب الجميل ​


----------



## emy (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

_بصراحه انا مش دخلت على اللينك _
_لانى عارف شكله اكيد قمر _
_ههههههههههههههه_
_مرسى يا كوكا _​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*





يـــــــــــــــــاســــــــــــــــلام

قمر 14 

هو انا حعوز اية اجمل من كدة يعنى

ميرسى يا مرمر:ranting::ranting:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

اااااااااااااااااااى خدمة يا شباب 

بس ايه الجمال ده ياروكى 

صحييييييييح الحب أعمى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتوا الموضووووووووع ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

الحقى استخبى بقى 
ماشى يامرمر ده عريسى كدة بردوا ​


----------



## gigi angel (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

ماشى يامرمر صدقينى منا متجوزه 
ومقلب زى العسل زيك يا عسل​


----------



## ناريمان (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
لا بصراحة قمر 14 انا هبطل افكر في الارتباط تانى انا اتخديت وميرسي علي المقلب الجميل ده _​


----------



## twety (2 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

ماشاء الله
زى القمررررر :new2:


----------



## cuteledia (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

ههههههههه مقلب جميل زيك يامرمر
شكرا علي محبتك وتعبك...يسوع معاكي ويباركك


----------



## MarMar2004 (7 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

مقلب حلو خالص مرسي


----------



## مايكل حسنى زكى (11 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

كده برده يا مرمر طيب معلش اه برده ينفع حبيب برده يخوفوا بيه اللى مش بيسمعوا الكلام اوعى تكونى منهم اللى مش بيسمعوا الكلام والا مش هقولك على العقاب ابو وش مسلوخ


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

هههههههههههههههههه بجد العروسة دى قمرررررررررررررر خالص حد يعرف عنوانها لو تعرفى العنوان يامرمر 
قليلى بس بسرعة لحسن حد يسبقنى ويخطفها منى


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

مقلب زي الفل الله ينور عليكي بجد عريس يا بوي زي العسل بس للاسف انا مرتبطه بقي هابقي اخلي صاحبتي اللي مش بحبها تشوفه اكيد هينفعها
ربنا يباركك يا قمر


----------



## just member (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

*hahahaha thanx for topic and god with you​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

:smil15:





جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بصراااااااحة
> قمر
> ياخراشى على الجمال
> ...



طيب كوووووويس انه عجبك يابت 

مبروووووووك مقدما :new6::new6:

بس متنسيش تعزمينا :smil15:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



جُرُوحْ قال:


> لا حرام شكرآ على المقلب الجميل



:new6::new6:

اااى خدمة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ايه الاحلاوه دى
> قمر 14
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى ياباشا على المقلب الجميل ​



اااااى خدمة يا كوكو مانا عارفة طلبك :gy0000::gy0000:

مبرووووووووووووووووك ld:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



emy قال:


> _بصراحه انا مش دخلت على اللينك _
> _لانى عارف شكله اكيد قمر _
> _ههههههههههههههه_
> _مرسى يا كوكا _​



هههههههههههههههههههههههه

صدقينى ريحتنى نفسك يا ايمى :w00t:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> يـــــــــــــــــاســــــــــــــــلام
> 
> قمر 14
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا ياد يارووووووكى تصدق ولا بلاش خلاص متصدقش 

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> الحقى استخبى بقى
> ماشى يامرمر ده عريسى كدة بردوا ​



استخبى ليه يا بت يا انجى 

ده عريسك بردوا ld:

هو انتى تطووووولى يابت :gy0000::gy0000:

ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



germen قال:


> ماشى يامرمر صدقينى منا متجوزه
> ومقلب زى العسل زيك يا عسل​



هييييييييييييييييي :ura1::ura1:

بلا جواز بلا هم يا جيرمين :smile02

علشان تعرفى بس انا بحبك اد ايه :t23:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



ناريمان قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بصراحة قمر 14 انا هبطل افكر في الارتباط تانى انا اتخديت وميرسي علي المقلب الجميل ده _​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نورتى الموضوع يا ناريمان ld:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



twety قال:


> ماشاء الله
> زى القمررررر :new2:



:smile02:smile02​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



cuteledia قال:


> ههههههههه مقلب جميل زيك يامرمر
> شكرا علي محبتك وتعبك...يسوع معاكي ويباركك



ميرسى يا جميل لمرورك ونورتى :smile02​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> مقلب حلو خالص مرسي



نورتى الموضوع يا مرمورة ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



مايكل حسنى زكى قال:


> كده برده يا مرمر طيب معلش اه برده ينفع حبيب برده يخوفوا بيه اللى مش بيسمعوا الكلام اوعى تكونى منهم اللى مش بيسمعوا الكلام والا مش هقولك على العقاب ابو وش مسلوخ



ههههههههههههههههههه

لا متقلقش يا مايكل انا مش منهم ld:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه بجد العروسة دى قمرررررررررررررر خالص حد يعرف عنوانها لو تعرفى العنوان يامرمر
> قليلى بس بسرعة لحسن حد يسبقنى ويخطفها منى



هههههههههههههههههه

يسلام أنت تؤمر يا سندباد 

العنوان......

ولا بلاش قدام النااااااس علشان الحسد :gy0000:

ههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> مقلب زي الفل الله ينور عليكي بجد عريس يا بوي زي العسل بس للاسف انا مرتبطه بقي هابقي اخلي صاحبتي اللي مش بحبها تشوفه اكيد هينفعها
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر



هههههههههههههههه

حظك يا نيفين طلعتى مرتبطة :t7::t7:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *hahahaha thanx for topic and god with you​*



نورت الموضوع يا جوجو :gy0000:​


----------



## Basilius (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*

*يا نهار اسود !*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اللى يحب يشوف صورة حبيبه أو حبيبته يدخل هنا !!!*



Dioscorus قال:


> *يا نهار اسود !*​



ههههههههههههههههههه

أسود ليه بس ؟ ld:

نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعرف شكل حبيبك او حبيبتك*

*تخيل اوصاف من تحب 

واجب على النقاط التالية 

واحصل على صورة تقريبيه

أتفضلوا من هنا

كل ولد وكل بنت يورينه الصوره اللي هتطلعله 

​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شكل حبيبك او حبيبتك*

اخس عليك يا مايكل بجد هههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: اعرف شكل حبيبك او حبيبتك*

*ليه يا كوكي هوه عريسك طلع وحش ولا ايه

مش تورينا صورته عشان نباركلك

تتعوض في صور عيالك

مرسي علي مرورك الجميل​*


----------



## mimi gamil (6 ديسمبر 2008)

لا بصراحة انا اخدت اجمل واحد ومفيش اجمل من كدة ولا في حد لي راي تاني؟
حتي السعادة باينة علي وشي 
ميرسي ليكي وربنا يعوضك


----------



## elnegmelaswad (6 ديسمبر 2008)

اول مرة اشوف عفاريت في النهار
ههههههههههه
موضوع ممتع 
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## monygirl (6 ديسمبر 2008)

قمر 14 ياربى مش ممكن دة احلى من ليونارد دى كابورى .ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

